# Aveeno vs Off Brand



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

I was looking for the Aveeno Oatmeal wash yesterday and found some in CVS. Right next to the Aveeno brand was the CVS brand. Now I looked at the ingredients on the back of both to compare and they seemed to be about the same. Now is it worth saving the extra couple bucks to buy the store brand or is straight-up Aveeno the only way to go? I'm more than happy to buy the Aveeno one but I was just looking on how to save some cash with all these little start up costs. Thanks!


----------



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

I think that it should be fine as long as it has the same ingredients. 

Personally, I decided to switch from Aveeno to just plain Johnson's Baby Oil shampoo - I like it better because Olive likes it better and if she gets a little in her eyes it won't hurt her.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

_gatecrasher_ said:


> I think that it should be fine as long as it has the same ingredients.
> 
> Personally, I decided to switch from Aveeno to just plain Johnson's Baby Oil shampoo - I like it better because Olive likes it better and if she gets a little in her eyes it won't hurt her.


Please be aware that the pH balancing required to make the shampoo NOT burn eyes is very damaging and drying to hedgehog skin.


----------



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Hedgemom - good to know!  

I've noticed it's actually helped Olive's skin so I'll be sure to keep an eye on it. I also have been giving her a few drops of vitamin E oil afterwards and that helps too.


----------



## jabment (Nov 14, 2008)

Alright then I might go with the CVS brand. If it's not going to harm the little one, I've got no problem with saving a couple bucks  . Thanks


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

I bought the walmart brand (I coundn't find the aveeno brand there). Ender seeems fine with it.

Jodi


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I use the store brand and it works fine for mine.
I also use the store brand of the Johnson's baby wash and it has worked fine for mine as well. 
Just keep an eye on their skin no matter what kind you use I would imagine that they are like people, Some soap's and wash's work for some but not other's.
And mine always get a flaxseed rinse at the end of their bath's. I use to use the vitamin e but I didn't like the smell and the feel of it.


----------



## mommyofmany (Aug 7, 2009)

Oooo...I didn't know you were supposed to buy a special shampoo for hedgies! I thought you just washed them in water.  Silly me, lol.

How often do you guys bathe your hedgies?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Baths with just water tend to dry out the skin. There are a lot of different opinions on what the best soaps and what not are best, but a lot of people use unscented Aveeno products, with oatmeal. The oatmeal helps sooth the skin (especially when hedgies are quilling) and usually people will drizzle a bit of oil on hedgie's back when done. I use and prefer flax oil, but some people use olive or vitamin E oil.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I use just plain water 99% of the time and only use Aveeno on babies or if the hedgehog is particularly dirty.


----------

